# X3 Albion Prelude - Let's Play [SPOILER]



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi Community, ich probier hier mit meinem Let's Play zu X3 Albion Prelude mal was neues aus. Da X3 ein bisschen komplexer ist als meine vorigen Spiele, spricht es hier mehr für ein Let's Play als einen unkommentierten Walkthrough. Ich hoffe euch gefällts.

*#01 Intro/Flugschule*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3sXWa6248chttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XyCF-7kDYw


----------



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

*#02 1.Mission: Argonen Spezialeinheit*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbi4v0P0-oc


----------



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

*#03 2.Mission: Lauschangriff auf Jonferco*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBXbzsOa7Qchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbFvMDPhHSI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaduBKCvIIs


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (20. Dezember 2011)

Als erstes GROßARTIG genau mein Ding

zweitens wie geil ist das Game


----------



## jensi251 (20. Dezember 2011)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Als erstes GROßARTIG genau mein Ding


 Was ist daran großartig? Aufnehmen und spielen kann mMn jeder.

Nicht das ich es schlecht finde. Ich finde es nur durchschnittlich.


----------



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

*#04 Sidequest: Herrenloses Schiff 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_dNJgNBs3A


----------



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

*#05 Sidequest: Patrouillenposten frei 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laKGlY0Blz8


----------



## Rolk (20. Dezember 2011)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> zweitens wie geil ist das Game



Kaufen 

@VNSR
Dafür nutze sogar ich mal den "gefällt mir" Button.


----------



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

*#06 Sidequest: Die Börse 1 (Nyanas Unterschlupf)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIvkZP7V3nM


----------



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

*#07 Sidequest: Herrenloses Schiff 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5GdJayHMzU


----------



## VNSR (21. Dezember 2011)

*#08 Schiffe kapern 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzQLNP5i0Zs


----------



## jensi251 (22. Dezember 2011)

Zu dem wo ich gesagt habe ist doch ohne Kommentar ist mir aufgefallen das mein Ton zu leise war. Habe zwar den Ingame Sound gehört aber deine Stimme nicht.
Vielleicht näcstes mal das Mikro etwas lauter einstellen.
Sonst bin ich beeindruckt das du dich direkt traust zu reden und nicht allzu schüchtern beginnst wie andere LPer.


----------



## VNSR (22. Dezember 2011)

*#09 3.Mission: Auf Streife*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYHzIql4UBkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2OWKFI-K00


----------



## VNSR (22. Dezember 2011)

*#10 4.Mission: Feuerschneise 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9PlMTr35Gk


----------



## VNSR (22. Dezember 2011)

*#11 5.Mission: Jonferco im Kreuzfeuer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-Q-f1vGx4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xa50nqmmaY


----------



## VNSR (23. Dezember 2011)

*#12 Sidequest-Staffel*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMClRM3pFws


----------



## VNSR (23. Dezember 2011)

*#13 Sidequest: Brauche Mitfahrgelegenheit 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DictaZPhJkM


----------



## VNSR (23. Dezember 2011)

*#14 Sidequest: Beschütze Station 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BinCHYku85s


----------



## VNSR (26. Dezember 2011)

*#15 Die Börse 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WFUnam2Tc0


----------



## VNSR (26. Dezember 2011)

*#16 Sidequest: Transportmission 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfdpHe2LHGU


----------



## VNSR (26. Dezember 2011)

*#17 Sidequest: Warenlieferung 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oT6fYqs118


----------



## hobbicon (31. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ein alter X3 Spieler und habe mit beim Weihnachtssale das ganze X3 Paket geholt.
Ich habe aber gehört die späteren Teile sind besser mit der Maus zu steuern. Stimmt das?


----------



## Duron (1. Februar 2012)

Schalömchen!

Nette Videoreihe, hab noch nicht alles durch, hat mir aber gut geholfen! (zB. das man im Raumanzug die Hülle des Schiffs reparieren kann OMFG ich hab das teuer reparieren lassen xD) 
Hast du schonmal mit einer Enterkapsel ein feindliches Schiff gekapert? Könnte man ja theoretisch sofort machen nachdem man den Zentaur (mit Manschaft) für die Mission bekommt. Hatte grad eine gekauft und morgen probier ichs. aus

@hobbicon

Bei den neusten Teilen kann man mit der Maus zielen ohne die Flugbahn des Schiffes zu verändern (als ob die laser sich ausrichten) schlecht zu erklären...
... ABER wenn man die Zeilhilfe gekauft hat (Kampfsoftware MK2 oder so) MUSS man auf klassische Steuerung stellen damits was bringt und darum kann man auf die neue Steurung verzichten wenn man die AImbot software installiert.


----------

